# NIKON D5100 HELP!!!!



## cwindlephotos (Apr 8, 2013)

i'm new to this forum so sorry if i post the same thing.

I've purchased a Nikon d5100 with kit lens and also 70-300 nikkor lens. I shoot on Manual and know how to change ISO and shutter speed but i sometimes still get a blurry photo. 
I usually have my iso on 600/800 depending if sunny or cloudy ect and normally have my shutter speed 1/650 to 1/1000.... Is there anything i'm doing wrong? ****i photograph horses so very fast moving objects****


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 8, 2013)

Can you post some sample photos containing EXIF data? What AF (auto-focus) mode do you use?


----------



## Mully (Apr 8, 2013)

You need single point AF for fast moving objects and it could be that your lens is slow to react to focus.  If you are on true manual then it is up to you and the shutter speed you choose.


----------



## ABJayce (Apr 8, 2013)

If it's sunny outside I would drop the ISO but thats just me...Bump up shutter speed. I was out yesterday, very sunny, shooting in aperture priority at like f4 and my shutter speed was 1/4000 taking crisp photos. I have the D5100, EXIF data would really help


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2013)

For shooting action sports (horses, people, cars) I recommend using AF-*C*, or *c*ontinuous focus mode, but with a _single focus point_ _area mode_ since the D5100's Multi-CAM 1000 auto focus module doesn't do _3-D tacking area mode _very well.

You don't mention if you are making any 'panning' shots.

Outside, sunny or cloudy, ISO 600 to 800 is not helping. You likely need your shutter speed faster than 1/1000 for running horses. Lowering the ISO will allow a faster shutter speed.
Movement in relation to the plane of the image sensor also impacts what shutter speed you need to use.
Movement parallel to the plane of the image sensor (side to side) requires a faster shutter speed than movement that is perpendicular to the plane of the image sensor (towards and away). movement diagonal to the plane of the image sensor falls in between the 2 extremes.

A lot of action sports shooters use the aperture priority (A) shooting mode and a fairly large lens aperture to make sure backgrounds are blurry, instead of manual (M) mode or even shutter priority (S).

Note that AF-C is a *shutter priority* focus mode and the shutter will release if focus has not been achieved. Action sports shoots know some % of their photos will be OOF. Part of the action sports shooters skill set is making that % as low as possible by anticipating the height of the action and tripping the shutter when the action is moving less.
AF-*S* focus mode, or *s*ingle focus, is a *focus priority* focus mode and the shutter will not release until focus has been achieved.


----------



## TheLost (Apr 8, 2013)

KmH said:


> A lot of action sports shooters use the aperture priority (A) shooting mode and a fairly large lens aperture to make sure backgrounds are blurry, instead of manual (M) mode or even shutter priority (S).



+1 to this... Don't shoot (M)anual until you learn the basics.


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my Nikon D5100 a few months ago I am still new to photography so I'm sure there is much I don't know. I practically live in aperture priority mode, I have found that the camera is very good at deciding the shutter speed. For moving objects keep the auto focus on continuous mode I have also found that the auto focus works MUCH better when you are not shooting in live view mode. I recently photographed my local St. Patricks day parade and got very good results using AF-C mode and aperture priority on my D5100.


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Apr 10, 2013)

+1 on shooting at Aperture Priority mode. This is the best one for action shots like sports or street photography where subjects are often moving so shooting in manual mode would be such a pain. With the A mode, you&#8217;ll still have control over depth of field while the camera does the rest. As for your ISO, lower it down for shooting action in daylight. Around 200 ISO is fine.


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 4, 2013)

Make your own thread so it gets seen. What lens are you using ?


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2013)

The post referred to above in post #9 was cross-posted and has been deleted.


----------

